# bataleon board for beginner?



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

hi all.

I've just picked up snowboarding this year, have gone 4-5 times so far, and finally decided to pick out some equipment with the current sales and such.

I was looking at a rome manual (I have size 13 boots), but thanks to this forum heard about bataleon, and their boards look awesome! seems like they have such great reviews. I'll be mostly freeriding at this point, though, and it seems their stuff is more freestyle-oriented? I would like to get into that a bit more eventually, so a board that lets me do both is great, though an emphasis on freeriding is preferred.

most importantly, wondering if the jam would be too advanced, or not? 

also - I'm 6'/200 - I've been riding about a 160, but was told to try a 162. does this sound about right?

thanks for any help!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

a bataleon would be a sweet beginner board, the jam is sick. all mt deck with a sintered base. you need wide for sure.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I think that a Bataleon would make any beginner progress much quicker than a non TBT board. With size 13 feet, check out the Goliath 161W or the Jam 161W.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For a beginner, go with the Goliath or Evil Twin. If you have a larger boot size, like you do, go with the Wide version of either.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! Is the Goliath a bit better for me as a beginner because it's more flexible? I'll still be able to do some freeriding with it, right?


----------



## talman3eb (Feb 13, 2009)

a bataleon board would be sweet for a beginner, i wish they were around when i started. i think progression will be much smoother and quicker on one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

kswissreject said:


> hi all.
> 
> I've just picked up snowboarding this year, have gone 4-5 times so far, and finally decided to pick out some equipment with the current sales and such.
> 
> ...


I've never rode a Bataleon, so my opinion is more of a bigger picture. I've heard that since a lot of these new techs, TBT, Rockers, MagnaTraction, etc...are extremely forgiving, and make riding so much easier, that they may have the effect of picking up some bad habits as you're learning. If you never, ever, ever plan on riding a traditional board, then sure, go for it. But if you learn on these new technologies, and sometime down the road you try riding on a trad. board, it may cause you to have to re-learn some of what you already know. And ya, definitely a 162 for your size. I have size 13's as well, and rule of thumb, look for something AT LEAST 265 MM at the waist. I dunno what your take is on Salomon boots, but they have extremely high quality for every skill level and riding style out there, and their boots generally fit .5 of a size off, so 13 is 12.5 Salomon. Last years gear is gonna blow out everywhere, should be able to pick up a rad setup for not too expensive. Good luck!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

kswissreject said:


> Thanks guys! Is the Goliath a bit better for me as a beginner because it's more flexible? I'll still be able to do some freeriding with it, right?


The Goliath would be a great freeride board. It's soft enough to butter, but still has enough stiffness to hit some pretty big jumps in the park if you wanted to without folding up on landing. The Goliath is the 1 board I want to pick up for next year (not counting the split board I'm contemplating getting).


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Some of the other boards mentioned are too stiff for a beginner. You also don't want a soft park board, either. Stick with the ones I mentioned previously.


----------

